# Fuel problems



## Littlegman54 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a new Holland tc30. recently I added some heat to the fuel. Know now I shouldn't add to diesel. problem is now the tractor runs starts and runs great for 15- 40 minutes and the colder it is the longer it runs. But then it just loses power, and then dies. Changed the fuel filter and it wasn't even dirty. Do I need to drain the tank and start over? it had about 1/2 tank when added the 'heet" but since then filled it up.

Thanks.

gary


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gary,

Welcome to the Ford / New Holland tractor forum.

As you are now aware, you cannot use "heet" in the yellow bottle for diesel engines. The manufacturer claims that you can use heet in the red bottle for diesels. I emailed the manufacturer of heet to determine why, and what problems the product in the yellow bottle may cause. I'll let you know what I find out.

See item #24 in the attached diagram. Is that the only filter in the fuel system? It looks quite small in comparison to the old FORD filters. I do not see a fuel shut-off valve attached to the tank? 

When a diesel quits running as you describe, it is normally starving for fuel. Is your fuel cap vent open? A plugged fuel cap vent will cause this problem. 

Beyond that, I suspect that you have an obstruction (dirt, ice, slush, emulsion, etc.) in your tank or in the fuel line to the filter that is restricting fuel flow. 

One check you can do is to disconnect the fuel line from the tank at the filter and allow flow into a clean bucket. You should get a rush flow that does not diminish over time. A trickle flow is not good enough.

If flow from the tank is poor - drain the tank into a clean bucket. Look inside the empty tank for debris and also check the line to the filter for debris. Flush out as necessary.

Good Luck, and let us know what you find out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Littlegman54, Is your problem because of summer fuel gelling on you in the cold? Hopefully the advise sixbales gives you works out. I've used kerosene to thin out my diesel and that works well, at least it did for me. Something to think about.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Again Gary,

I received a reply from Gold Eagle Company, the manufacturer of HEET:

*"HEET® is not intended for diesel fuel because the methanol will mess with the lubricity of that fuel which may cause it to run rough. My suggestion would be to drain that tank before trying to run any more methanol through the system."*

Based upon the above, recommend draining your tank immediately, and putting new fuel in it. The methanol may be affecting your injection pump?? Or engine?? Or both??


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

Chafe the fuel and girl filter. You might find some BG Fuel Treatment and add when you fill up.


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

Change the fuel and filter, not the other word. lol


----------



## Littlegman54 (Jan 2, 2014)

In my post I said I already said I changed the fuel filter. Thanks though....


----------

